
Everything you need to know for AWS Cloud Practitioner Certification - mraza007
https://knowledge-book-six.now.sh/2020/06/05/aws-notes/
======
mraza007
Hi Everyone, I took these notes while studying for AWS Cloud Practitioner exam
and I thought it might useful for someone who might be taking the exam.

